# Best fan theory regarding what's going on with the TV show LOST



## ReformedWretch (Jan 25, 2006)

If you click this link and read it, it may spoil the rest of the show. It's just a theory, but it's a very, very good one!

http://www.4815162342.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3377


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow...all I can say it that these people have A LOT more free time than me!

I watched LOST, missed a few episodes, and now I'M lost!!


----------



## sastark (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, this is just wrong. I'm a huge fan of LOST, and really want to read the theory, BUT THE LINK ISN'T WORKING!!!

AHHHH!!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2006)

It won't work for me either.




Coincidence? I think not! It must have been squelched.






Tried the link again and now it's working.  Paranoia has ceased.

[Edited on 1-25-2006 by Augusta]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 25, 2006)

from the little Ive seen I thought it was some gov project that they didnt want us to find out about and so let the people die on the island.


----------



## dkicklig (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm convinced it's tied to a terrorist plot and Jack Bauer is going to rescue them at the end of next season.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2006)

I think there is a link with Desperate Housewives...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2006)

Last night's show was all about the NEED to baptize a new born baby. It was intresting....I was waiting on someone to yell You must wait until he is old enough to make a confession and then for a big debate to start.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the theory. If the theory is even remotely true, LOST will continue to be a really good show. It will take them some time to get all that information out in the stories. This could go on for some time.

I want LOST and Invasion. They are pretty intriguing and a good mental break. However, I did not like, for the first time, last night's LOST episode. It did not hold much, and the ending was blah. Last week was excellent. They could not have ended it better with jack's question about how long it would take to raise an army. oooooooo! Next week looks good too based on the commercial.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dkicklig_
> I'm convinced it's tied to a terrorist plot and Jack Bauer is going to rescue them at the end of next season.





Really....I thought the theory was interesting...


----------

